# Woman dies in cruise ship pool



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

By Ma Yue | August 11, 2014, Monday | Print Edition

A PASSENGER on a cruise from Shanghai was found dead in the ship’s pool, the operator said yesterday.

Princess Cruises confirmed the death of the 29-year-old woman onboard the Sapphire Princess liner.

It is thought that she drowned.

The cruise left Shanghai for South Korea’s Chejudo Island last Wednesday. The woman was found dead in the swimming pool the next day.

The 116,000-ton Sapphire Princess, which can carry 3,770 passengers and crew, returned to Shanghai yesterday.

The case is under investigation.

http://www.shanghaidaily.com/metro/society/Woman-dies-in-cruise-ship-pool/shdaily.shtml


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day saltysailor.m,yesterday,13:30.re:woman dies in cruise ship pool.sad news,not a happy cruise.the ship carry's a lot of passengers.its strange nobody heard her shout for help?thank you for posting.regards ben27


----------



## Saltysailor (Apr 25, 2014)

ben27 said:


> good day saltysailor.m,yesterday,13:30.re:woman dies in cruise ship pool.sad news,not a happy cruise.the ship carry's a lot of passengers.its strange nobody heard her shout for help?thank you for posting.regards ben27



Hi Ben27, 

The news is very brief. 
I wonder how come this incident happened too.
From my experiences of three star cruise ships, the depth of the swimming pool are safe for adults.


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

A _tragedy_ for the woman's family.
_Distressing_ for the crew having to deal.
_Inconvenient_ for the cruise company.

But in the grand scheme of things these events are unlikely to trigger any sort of reaction in the press. For some reason people falling over the side or getting a tummy upset seem to hit that critical point, but not drowning apparently.

It is a common misconception that when people are drowning they shout, wave their arms and shown signs of major distress. 
People who are actually on the point of drowning tend to do so quietly because they are too concerned with trying to breathe to call out. 
Properly qualified lifeguards are trained to spot the signs of a person slipping under.


----------



## Varley (Oct 1, 2006)

If they drowned as much as they suffered from Norovirus, that would make the news.


----------

